# Where The Heck Are The Spark Plugs?



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

With "A" plan prices and rebates I just couldn't put it off any longer! I got an F-350 Lariat, LWB, CC, DRW. It was on a dealers lot about 350 miles away, so I had to wait for it to be transported here. I picked it up at night on Tuesday. I drove it to work before daylight on Wednesday and didn't see it again until dark that night when I drove it home. This morning, I again drove to work in the dark and drove home in the dark. I've owned this truck since Tuesday and I haven't seen it in the daylight, yet!







Maybe I'll see her tomorrow. I gotta stop working these hours!








Anyway, this truck is awesome! It rides better than my F-150 did. And...it has so many bells and whistles that it will take me a month to figure them all out! I can't wait until I can tow my camper and see what a difference a diesel will make!


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Joe/GA said:


> With "A" plan prices and rebates I just couldn't put it off any longer! I got an F-350 Lariat, LWB, CC, DRW. It was on a dealers lot about 350 miles away, so I had to wait for it to be transported here. I picked it up at night on Tuesday. I drove it to work before daylight on Wednesday and didn't see it again until dark that night when I drove it home. This morning, I again drove to work in the dark and drove home in the dark. I've owned this truck since Tuesday and I haven't seen it in the daylight, yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Congrats on the new rig.

Happy camping









Bo


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

TeamCyBo said:


> With "A" plan prices and rebates I just couldn't put it off any longer! I got an F-350 Lariat, LWB, CC, DRW. It was on a dealers lot about 350 miles away, so I had to wait for it to be transported here. I picked it up at night on Tuesday. I drove it to work before daylight on Wednesday and didn't see it again until dark that night when I drove it home. This morning, I again drove to work in the dark and drove home in the dark. I've owned this truck since Tuesday and I haven't seen it in the daylight, yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Congrats on the new rig.

Happy camping









Bo
[/quote]

You lucky dog ! Congrats. Pictures please, give me some pictures !


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! This is a great truck! I still haven't had a chance to take my own pics, but here is a link to the pics that the Dealer had. My link

Hope the link works.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep looking! Those spark plugs must be in there somewhere!!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Joe/GA said:


> Thanks guys! This is a great truck! I still haven't had a chance to take my own pics, but here is a link to the pics that the Dealer had. My link
> 
> Hope the link works.


oh yeah, the link works just fine.....

thanks for the truck porn ! gorgeous, just gorgeous......


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats...Welcome to the diesel side.........


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

willingtonpaul said:


> Thanks guys! This is a great truck! I still haven't had a chance to take my own pics, but here is a link to the pics that the Dealer had. My link
> 
> Hope the link works.


oh yeah, the link works just fine.....

thanks for the truck porn ! gorgeous, just gorgeous......
[/quote]

No sure if thats hilarious or twisted, but I still laughed my a.. off!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice truck Joe....Looks like a new fifth wheel is in order.







---Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride!

-CC


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yup, Mike, a 5th wheel is planned. I'm just not sure when. However, I'll be ready with a TV that can get the job done!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice truck, I agree with willingtonpaul on the XXX truck pics.

Now about that 5er?? Where would you like me to meet you? Say halfway??

Best 5er around for $13k

Just sayin...

JIm


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Very nice truck, I agree with willingtonpaul on the XXX truck pics.
> 
> Now about that 5er?? Where would you like me to meet you? Say halfway??
> 
> ...


Gee, I'd like to help you, Jim. However, your camper has bunks and we are kid-less. We want something like the Alpine 3450RL. You don't have one of them for $13K, do you?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> Very nice truck, I agree with willingtonpaul on the XXX truck pics.
> 
> Now about that 5er?? Where would you like me to meet you? Say halfway??
> 
> ...


Gee, I'd like to help you, Jim. However, your camper has bunks and we are kid-less. We want something like the Alpine 3450RL. You don't have one of them for $13K, do you?








[/quote]

Fresh out of Alpine's but I have seen my bunks converted into ???? Dog kennels, additional storage, etc.


----------

